# Furry Flag



## Ashdon (Aug 11, 2015)

just wondering?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 11, 2015)

Some people like to overlay a pawprint on a gay pride flag and wave that around.
But really it seems a bit silly, because being a furry is nothing to be 'proud' of. All it does is confuse people and make them think furries are into dog cocks.

For the sake of not looking embarrassing, with all due respect you should probably leave it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2015)

Furry pride flag, lol. For the sake of the fandom, I really do hope it doesn't go past what it already is. In other words, being proud of being a Furry is not about publicizing it but taking comfort in knowing that it's something you can enjoy on a personal level.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 11, 2015)

A pawprint or something? lol I dunno. We don't even need one. Like, do the anime fans have a flag? Do all nerds have a flag? Kinda stupid and unneeded if you ask me.


----------



## Amiir (Aug 11, 2015)

^ What these guys said. Wisdom right there ^


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2015)

It does now! (NSFW)


----------



## Vitaly (Aug 11, 2015)

There no god but Sonic and ponies are his messengers


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 11, 2015)

yeah i know but i mean it just got me thinking, i've seen a few flags that looked like it were furry flags (i discovered what they were... let's not go into details lets just say i am now scarred for life...) but if you google it someone has actually gone and done it, so it brings up the next question, why!!??


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 11, 2015)

A furry flag would be brown with a white blotch in the middle.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2015)

Ashdon said:


> but if you google it someone has actually gone and done it, so it brings up the next question, why!!??



Furries feel they have to have a "thing" for everything. A flag would be a natural step in that sense of "pride" or "exclusive-acceptance" to show the world. The rational reason would be they were just bored as fuck. But that's implying a lot about the common mentality of furries.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Some people like to overlay a pawprint on a gay pride flag and wave that around.



That always seemed a bit short-sited to me, since the fandom has such a cornucopia of sexuality and gender identities. I think the flag should have every possible Photoshop swatch, but that would probably give someone epilepsy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> A furry flag would be brown with a white blotch in the middle.



Ugh, I was eating when I read that. ._.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ugh, I was eating when I read that. ._.



Let's hope it wasn't pancakes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sar said:


> Let's hope it wasn't pancakes.



Worse, it was sausages and mash, my mind filled in the rest.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 11, 2015)

It would probably be just a paw print.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 11, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> A furry flag would be brown with a white blotch in the middle.



Heh heh... I don't get it


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 11, 2015)

We do, we just can't legally wave it around due to all the dicks.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sar said:


> Furries feel they have to have a "thing" for everything. A flag would be a natural step in that sense of "pride" or "exclusive-acceptance" to show the world. The rational reason would be they were just bored as fuck. But that's implying a lot about the common mentality of furries.



That's because people feel the need to make it a lifestyle, which they shouldn't. It's a hobby. Now, you can be involved in it as much as you want, just don't make your life revolve around it. It's like they say, everything is good in moderation.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 11, 2015)

NO


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> NO



^ I approve this message.*

*paid for by the 'furries against furfagotry and stupid things that are not needed like flags and call signs commission'


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 12, 2015)

Make it look like a confederate flag with a bunch of tiny paw prints instead of star.

See if those people can tell the difference before they Furguson.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 12, 2015)

A furry pride flag would be a great idea. I have always wanted to fly one in a pride march and have my ass kicked by the sensible half of the LGBTQA community.

Honestly, the thought of having an official furry pride flag sounds about as good as weeaboos creating an otaku pride flag.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> Honestly, the thought of having an official furry pride flag sounds about as good as weeaboos creating an otaku pride flag.



Or Bronies creating a MLP flag. -_-


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> being a furry is nothing to be 'proud' of.



/thread


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

While I get that being furry is fun and all, not everything needs a flag. Furries don't need flags. Feel free to post furry stuff around your house, have a fursuit, go freaking nuts with it... but flags are for countries and states (*districts* sorry, American here), not for fandoms.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or Bronies creating a MLP flag. -_-



Bronies prefer an orange pegasus head on a pike.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bronies prefer an orange pegasus head on a pike.



Now _that's _â€‹a flag I can support.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bronies prefer an orange pegasus head on a pike.



That... is kind of terrifying. If really badass and metal as hell. But still terrifying.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Bronies prefer an orange pegasus head on a pike.



That's a flag that I could imagine some furry extremist carrying around at a con.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> That's a flag that I could imagine some furry extremist carrying around at a con.



While wearing a murrsuit and a strapon.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> While wearing a murrsuit and a strapon.



And probably sporting some questionable stains and smelling of roadkill and sex.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> And probably sporting some questionable stains and smelling of roadkill and sex.



But wait, can we go lower? That is the question.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> And probably sporting some questionable stains and smelling of roadkill and sex.



And a rallying cry of "At least we're not bronies!".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And a rallying cry of "At least we're not bronies!".



Or sonic or pokefags.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> But wait, can we go lower? That is the question.



Weeeelllll, if they smelled like horses and dressed as one... then we can only guess what happened there. Otherwise... maybe if they were barking or something.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or sonic or pokefags.



Let me call croconaw


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> Weeeelllll, if they smelled like horses and dressed as one... then we can only guess what happened there. Otherwise... maybe if they were barking or something.



I will match your bark with a screech.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let me call croconaw



Fine. But if he misbehaves he's going in the pokeball.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> I will match your bark with a screech.




And I will match it with really heavy breathing and a creepy grunting sound.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> But wait, can we go lower? That is the question.



"Babyfur Pride!"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> Mr. Fox said:
> 
> 
> > I will match your bark with a screech.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> And I will match it with really heavy breathing and a creepy grunting sound.



Don't yiff on me, bro! D:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2015)

I wave a flag with a dog dick on it.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't yiff on me, bro! D:



The yiff train has no brakes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> The yiff train has no brakes.



But you can choose to get on, and it can be derailed.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> But you can choose to get on, and it can be derailed.



But derailing it will just end up with a big explosion or a massive spattering of chemicals.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> But derailing it will just end up with a big explosion or a massive spattering of chemicals.



Or multi-track yiffing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> But derailing it will just end up with a big explosion or a massive spattering of chemicals.



I can see it now on the 6 o'clock news: Furries everywhere gather in mourning over the yiff train not reaching the designated destination. So sad, so tragic, so sticky.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> And probably sporting some questionable stains and *smelling of roadkill* and sex.



I'm surprised no one said "Make it red as well"


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> But wait, can we go lower? That is the question.


"No, that's not the stench of horse semen, *that* is the stench of Freedom!"


----------



## pinkie (Aug 13, 2015)

- comes out as a furry
- flies the furry pride flag in a parade
- yells at people for being "furphobes"


----------



## Inpw (Aug 13, 2015)

Who says I'm proud to be a furry?


----------



## Ratical (Aug 14, 2015)

Inpw said:


> Who says I'm proud to be a furry?



You're forgetting the best alternative use for flags: Some day, at some time, they're gonna discover a new micronation somewhere, and we need to pounce on that and plant our mark before anyone else. That's how it works, I'm told. The sovereign nation of Furcadia can't exist without flag. We'll lead the world in art and textiles and possibly other... paraphernalia.

Pride'll come easier after that.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 14, 2015)

Ratical said:


> We'll lead the world in art and textiles and possibly other... paraphernalia.



Furry Pride TM would ensue because Furcadia would be the world's 1# supplier of dragon dildos! :V


----------



## Lisek (Aug 15, 2015)

Wait a minute, how do you "discover" a micronation? Don't you just, you know, make one? There are plenty of unclaimed islands one can seize...


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 15, 2015)

Lisek said:


> Wait a minute, how do you "discover" a micronation?



With a microscope :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2015)

Lisek said:


> Wait a minute, how do you "discover" a micronation? Don't you just, you know, make one? There are plenty of unclaimed islands one can seize...



I discover a micronation every day when I go for a dump, all with their own little island nugget colonies, but I don't like them cause they stink. :V


----------

